# VICTORY MADE IN USA - NO. 7 WOOD Plane



## goldstrike (Aug 12, 2012)

Hope you can advise me. I am a widow, husband died suddenly of cardiac arrest, and trying to sell his tools, etc. Many of his older tools were his grandfather's and put into storages around the U.S. and never used again and almost mint condition. I think this is one of the older ones.

It is marked VICTORY Made in USA on the top and then No. 7 in another area and appears to have bare use only. Of course, I have no clue how to work blades etc, I mean few scratches, little use on the other side.

_*Can you help me to describe this and give me an idea of value and age?*_ I find none on ebay or on completed. I have no idea what terms to use to describe the long linear bottom, etc.

I looked on web and is victory and victor the same brand? I am 
guessing this is about 1930, if his grandfather's, but cannot find anywhere to date it.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

very sorry for your loss. 

what state are you in? i might be able to help you get in touch with an auction house.

i looked on ebay as well and found nothing using the words "victory 7 plane". value-wise, its hard to tell without seeing it in person.


----------



## goldstrike (Aug 12, 2012)

gideon said:


> what state are you in? i might be able to help you get in touch with an auction house.


Thanks, I am west coast and small town and explored those possiblies. Most of the equipment and tools have gone to sale, but I kept out some of what I thought were antique to do on line.

Forgot to mention this is 21 inches long.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i know the approximate size - its a jointing plane basically. 

i found these:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Tools-Hardw...sop=13&_dmd=1&_okw=&_fsct=&_nkw=victory+plane

it was made by dunlap. not that valuable. if its in really great condition, i would think about $50 or $60. try listing it on ebay.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Please accept my condolences, as well.
Must concur that it is not particularly valuable.
BTW - The phrase you are looking for, to describe the bottom is a "corrugated sole"
HTH


----------

